# Counterfeit Titleist



## dasslp (Sep 8, 2007)

Greetings,

I have a quick question for anyone who has ever used Titleist 704's. I purchased a set last Spring from SupremeGolf in Arlington, TX through e-bay. The irons arrived in new condition and I have been very happy with their performance. When I tried to register them on the Titleist website I was informed I would need a serial number off of the 6 iron. Well, my irons don't have any serial numbers on any of the irons and I am wondering if they are authentic or clones? Can anyone help me in determining their authenticity? I called Titleist and they said I would need to send them back to the factory for inspection. Is there any other way?

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I know the clone and counterfeit market has become a big problem for ebay sellers and buyers alike. There was a recent article in a magazine about it, how you could buy practically any brand of irons on the street in China. They were "fakes" made by the same manufacturers who made the real club heads, but they were stolen from the production line so someone could make an extra buck. The hard part to understand was that they people interviewed didn't seem to feel they were doing anything wrong.

I recently sold a set of Cleveland irons and I got an email from a buyer asking the serial number. I was surprised that I couldn't find one, but more surprised when I called Cleveland and they advised me they don't put serial numbers on their clubs. They do have some other little tricks they use to determine how you could tell the authenticity of a Cleveland club, but without sending the clubs to them, it could be a crap shoot. They suggested I look for a little raised dot on the upper part in the C in Cleveland. Thankfully, I found my irons had that dot and the buyer was satisfied enough to buy the irons.

I know Callaway serializes their clubs. If Titleist does too, I would get Titleist on the phone and ask exactly where to find it and whether they do anything else to be able to tell.


----------

